# Here I go again



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I have the whole day today to get things done. My gosh there is so much to be done. 
Yesterday I started ripping up wall paper in the kitchen. 2 walls of it. I want to see if the wall is in good enough shape and can be painted instead.
I got as far along the wall to this table which this computer is on. Means moving more stuff so I can move the table out which distracted me from ripping the rest of the wall paper off.
I finished clearing out a file cabinet and its going in Me & sis's yard sale. That will give me a bit more space in here. I have to take stuff out of my trunk to get it in to take it over her house. Well maybe it will fit on the back seat. I Sorted and condenced a box of paperwork stashed under the table. Only 2 more boxes to sort thru now. Pitched a broken kitchen chair. Maybe I can try to get my printer working again, but it might be hopeless. I need a smaller radio that takes up less room. Hummm I should rearage the pictues on the wall so they are more balanced. I actually know where the container of wall spackle is to fix that crack in the ceiling, just gotta find the spreader knife thing. . . What was I going to do again? LOL


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Geeze just which button on a key board instanly wipes out all you just wrote?

Im working on it...found some motivation by turning on clean sweep on TV. Well I havent gotten to the wall yet. Im still working on cleaning up so I can have enough room to get to it. I did a sink full of dishes and bleached the dish drainer and mat. And the counter that it sits on. At least that side looks sparkley now. It made my sink look great too.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Yup Im still going at it. Ok its slow and I have had many distractions. I even got to a bit of the wall before some kid induced drama occured and a friend stopped by.
I did finally got to something I have been meaning to do for a month. I tore apart my computer & opened it up and got all the dust out of the inside. That is how my last computer died,, it died of a dust bunny overdose and Im not going to have that happen to this one. It was horrible. Caked with dust just from March was when I did it last. Even found a spider in there. I use a small paint brush and a bottle of canned air & now the fans arent clogged up and it wont over heat like the last one did. All the vent holes on thing thing were coverd with dust too. This is something ever since my old one croaked that I suggest that everybody do. So as a public service announcement DUST OUT YOUR COMPUTER!!
Typing this is also a test to see if I put all the cords together the right way. It seems to work so its good.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

So your keeping at it.... that's great.... I can't seem to finish anything today.... Had all kinds of plans, but woke up with a killer headache that I cant seem to shake.... 

I've tackled 3 loads of wash; DH and I picked green beans, tomatoes, & peppers; I have homemade veggie beef soup simmering on the stove; dishwasher ran; bedroom is picked up.... that's about it so far.... 

I'm hoping to bake zucchini & banana breads; and blanch & freeze these beans....


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

That sounds good. I have to start cooking something soon. Im running on a sandwich and coffee (& some M&M's)
Yup Im still at it. Remember my post not too long ago where I said I would over haul the whole house in a weekend... LOLOLOL I was wrong LOL


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Im done for now. As usual I went overboard. I got One of the 2 walls stripped of the wall paper. Its all I can get to untill I move more stuff around. Its now officially an obsticle course in my kitchen. I had to tear off 3 moldings to get it all. Found out my window is broken when I took down the curtains. I have no idea how it broke. Lovely eh? Just a clean crack from one side to the other. No impact looking smash or anything. Washed a bit of the window. Had to cause it looked bad. Good news is the wall looks salvageable enough to paint it underneith with some spackel for old nail holes so that will be next. I have paint and I dont have new wallpaper so thats good.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I am exhausted just reading your posts Sumer!! Had the whole weekend off and only got about 1/10th of that done. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I had to look back and saw I started this thread on 8-2.. here it is 8-23 and I just finished the first coat on the one wall. Good thing I dont do this as a living huh?
As soon as the bright sunlight shines on it tomorrow I will be able to tell if it really needs a second coat.
I only have one gallon of paint now to do the kitchen and the hallway now. I got the paint from my brother in law (job leftovers) and one of the gallons was putrid and I cant use it. White just should not have a green rusty tint to it. They were both rusty on the inside one more than the other & I literaly ruined both cans opening them. & my sister thinks Im crazy for saving empty coffee cans. Ha! I proved her wrong didnt I :happy:
I am so sick of having this kitchen torn apart that I dont care right now that I dont have enough paint to finish it. I can worry about that after a couple more walls.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Hang in there Sumer! There's an end in sight!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wow what a difference one white wall can make. It dosnt look like it needs another coat cept in a couple of places. It looks so nice and bright in here now. It was tan wallpaper over tan walls before and from living with it like this for years I now hate tan walls, I think this is going to motavate me in the morning better to walk into a nice bright kitchen. 

Now I want some nice bright happy curtains in here.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations!! Feels great, doesn't it?!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ok I am officially done with the first wall. :dance: I gave it another coat today and put everything back against it.. well almost.. I didnt want it touching. I have a kitchen again :dance:
I got totaly sidetracked by a good friend being in the hospital for the last 2 weeks. My son gave me an ultamatim to get it all declutterd by Thursday LOL . Or what? he will move out?? LOL ya right- I wish LOL. Im sicker than he is of having the kitchen torn up & the kitchen table pulled 2 feet away from the wall & stuff scattered all over that I do not want to start the other wall of wall paper at all right now. Everything is put back in place and Its staying this way for a while.
Only 3 more walls of the kitchen to do and the hallway. At this rate I should be done in 10 years or so.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

We can celebrate together - that's about when my house will be de-junked and cleaned.


----------

